# Versionskontrolle + e!Cockpit



## Jean-Luc (24 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine Entwicklungsstände der e!Cockpit-Projekte versionieren. Das Sourcecode-Versionierungswerkzeug GIT hat sich dazu als Quasi-Standard etabliert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit es, wie bei fast allen modernen IDEs, zu integrieren? Ich habe im Handbuch dazu nichts gefunden und bin etwas erstaunt. 

Man kann zwar offensichtlich verschiedene Arten von Projektfiles und Archiven anlegen, Versionsstände auf Filebasis konnte ich nicht entdecken. Hat von euch jemand die zwei, e!Cockpit und GIT irgendwie zusammenbringen können?

Viele Grüße,
Jean-Luc


----------



## petertau (7 Juli 2021)

Hallo Jean-Luc,

Versionskontrolle durch Integration von e!Cockput und GIT interessiert mich auch. Dein Beitrag ist schon zwei Jahre alt und niemand hat darauf reagiert. Ist Software-Versionierung kein Thema in der SPS-Szene oder wie lösen das andere?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## gerribaldi (7 Juli 2021)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es doch von CoDeSys (e!Cockpit basiert ja auf CoDeSys) eine extra Komponente mit der man Versionierung machen kann, welche aber auf SVN basiert bzw. einen eigenen Server voraussetzt.

Allerdings habe ich das gerade gefunden CoDeSys GIT


----------



## petertau (7 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich kontaktiere den WAGO Support und frage nach, ob CoDeSys Git auch von e!COCKPIT unterstützt wird, oder ob in e!COCKPIT nur Versionierung via SVN möglich ist.


----------

